# Found shrooms



## morelmaster77 (Mar 18, 2013)

Finally found some yesterday and today in southern IN. I posted pictures but says they are pending so hope they will be on soon) they are small but found 24 total I\'m so excited the season has started!! Happy hunting everyone


----------



## morchella_amore (Apr 11, 2013)

That's awesome -- congrats! I just got permission to hunt a friend's farmland woods....I'm so ready!


----------



## morelmaster77 (Mar 18, 2013)

Thanks Morchella good luck to you!! It's still a little early here because they are small but they are up))


----------



## moreljenni (Apr 13, 2013)

That is great! I'm looking forward to finding some morels this year! I'm in the Evansville area and haven't found anything yet but my sister found 12 small morels yesterday in the Boonville area. Yippee!!
Good hunting to all!


----------



## fanger (Jan 14, 2013)

It's too bad this sight has become so user UNFRIENDLY make signing in a real chore.....sucks...had a good thing...going to a new site...see ya!!


----------



## ninja jim (Jan 23, 2013)

Yeah pushing that "log in" button is tough. :wink:


----------



## meekmorel (Mar 20, 2013)

It hurts my fingers when I have to login, its a struggle but i pull through it


----------

